# Newest Arrival



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

All this talk lately about the tuning forks, f300hz and early Quartz watches made me curious so off to ebay, just browsing what is on offer. Seing a nice picture, I leave a rather low bidding and forgot about it. Days later, I do get an ebay notification: auction won! OK, let's see then, what I have bought:










It is an Omega Mega Quartz 32kHz Geneve Day & Date from 1972 and it did come with the original strap. The overall condition is much better than expected and I must admit, I do like that watch. Seems like I get hooked on these as well...

all the best

Jan


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great catch, Jan. It appears to be in super condition :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Jan. Nice that it's a strapper too. 

Why do the one's I see never go for low bids? 

Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrat Jan, they're a great watch imho and as you discovered surprisingly affordable.

Mine says hello. This was a low bid ebay surprise too (sorry Rich)










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Jan,

That watch is absolutely stunning. I would love one of those but they are out of my price range at the moment.

I don't understand how you won it on a low bid, was this on the German ebay? Are these watches cheaper in Germany?

Congratulations again, a beautiful watch.

Ian


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice result Jan, what a catch ....:thumbsup: I'm also at the stage you were at before your luck came in with your new arrival, I keep seeing all these new threads with these lovley examples so I've started to have a look on the bay but still not 100% on what to did on :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahooo! Well done Jan! Another great catch and it looks like a minter. Any more pics of that strap?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you all!

@Stanford: The condition is almost perfect except some very little wear on the brushed parts of the case, but it is not scratched at all!

@Rich: I guess I was quite lucky this time...next time it is your turn 

@Gary: Yours look very nice! I love the colour of the dial!

@Ian: Yes that was on the gerrman Ebay. Normally I do not buy anything there, since the watches are generally more expensive than in UK and the States (esp. with the current exchange rates). However, when I say low bid, I did not mean it was cheap as chips, but It was lower than all the others went for...at least I expected it to be around 50 GBP more expensive than what I have paid.

@Phil: Good luck, sooner or later you will find one, I am sure! The Mega Quartz models seem to be an easier catch than the F300Hz ones.

@Jon: Again I can say it is all your fault  (I know, I am repeating myself). I haven't done anymore pics, but I will try to make some strap-shots later...BTW, an australian friend of mine just bought a very nice electronic watch from you of which I did not even know that it was on offer - he is a very happy man now !

all the best

Jan


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats a beauty, looks in excellent condition, an on its strap as well....excellent.

Is it a corfam strap or leather? also does it have the deployant buckle?

The Megaquartz is definately an up & coming collectable, it amazes me that prices are so low, these were not cheap when new...

Seems like the competition to aquire these is increasing......bagsy i get the next one.OK???? :lol:

Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally made some more pics.

@Keith: yes it is a leather strap (used and quite fragile I am afraid) and has the original buckle



















all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jan, aha! you know Ian... hes a good bloke and yes he is very happy with his new watch. Im not suprised it is very nice 

Im not sure im taking all the blame... Keith and Gary can suffer along with me  I do love these, as you say the 1310s are very very undervalued like many of the electronic Omegas... Enjoy it mate!

Keith, Looks like a Corfam to me... lovely buckle tho Jan... very nice and original


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

JonW said:


> Jan, aha! you know Ian... hes a good bloke and yes he is very happy with his new watch. Im not suprised it is very nice
> 
> Im not sure im taking all the blame... Keith and Gary can suffer along with me  I do love these, as you say the 1310s are very very undervalued like many of the electronic Omegas... Enjoy it mate!
> 
> Keith, Looks like a Corfam to me... lovely buckle tho Jan... very nice and original


Oops, sorry :blush: , but I really thought that it is a leather strap! Maybe, because I dont have any idea what corfam actually is...I assumed it is some kind of rubber!

Yes, Ian is a very nice person with good taste concerning watches (and probably other things, as well :lol: ).

Have a nice sunday!

Jan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Jan...

Well done on your bargain...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jan, Corfam is a man made leather. Its a straneg material somewhere between leather and rubber. Its no longer manufactured - I hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

JonW said:


> Jan, Corfam is a man made leather. Its a straneg material somewhere between leather and rubber. Its no longer manufactured - I hope that helps


Ah, I see. Thank you very much for clarifying that :thumbsup: !

all the best

Jan


----------

